
CS 189/289A: Introduction to Machine Learning - jestinjoy1
https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~jrs/189/
======
diehunde
Screencasts say private on YouTube :(

------
watersb
I was going to say that I took this class, but things were quite different 30
years ago; I taught myself some elementary back-propagation. It was a new
thing that some professors at UCSD had developed. SVMs happened soon
afterwards.

I smile and pour one out for Professor Lofti Zadeh.

